
Bradley Manning Trial: Is Our Future an Orwellian Nightmare Or Info Anarchy? - gridscomputing
http://www.policymic.com/articles/47249/bradley-manning-trial-is-our-future-an-orwellian-nightmare-or-information-anarchy
======
mpyne
The "Obama Administration" isn't prosecuting Manning, except insofar as has
hasn't ordered the Commanding General at Ft. Meade sacked (which would be a
much different kind of legal system interference).

Likewise, (and I hate to sound like the ski instructor) if Manning hadn't
wanted his trial to be "shrouded in secrecy" then he shouldn't have leaked
classified information while under arms. Closing a trial _is_ something that
can be done in a court-martial, and that was true since far before Manning had
raised his right hand to fight the war in Iraq and signed his DD-4.

Even with the secrecy though, the article itself answers the question of how
Manning might be sentenced to life imprisonment: The charge of "aiding the
enemy" requires only that Manning knowingly leak the information knowing that
it could be directly or indirectly provided to the enemy.

If even one page of that had ended up in any AQ or Taliban hands that would
seal the deal. As it turns out a bunch was found in Osama bin Laden's
possession. Case closed, as far as that goes.

I think it's important to note again that Snowden was quite clear in his
initial interview that _his_ actions were materially different from Manning's.
He went so far as to note that he leaked only a few _specific_ issues, and not
just anything that he could grab, which he certainly could have done had he
wished.

~~~
ekianjo
Technically there was no "war" in Iraq. The US never officially declared war
on Iraq. I might be arguing semantics, but that's probably relevant when you
talk about the legality of someone's actions.

~~~
mpyne
You are arguing semantics a bit, but it doesn't matter: Military force _has_
been authorized by Congress against Al Qaeda and those who support and enable
them (including the Taliban). As Manning was in the military when he did what
he did, that aspect of it will not be in doubt.

------
mtgx
I think the future should and will be more "open" and more "transparent",
whether the people in power like it or not.

------
contingencies
False dichotomy.

------
ttrreeww
Orwellian Nightmare.

